# BlessedWithGoats' kindling thread



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 21, 2015)

Hi y'all! 
I bred my mixed-breed doe Violet on the 20th of April, so hopefully I will see baby bunnies around May 21st!  This will be Violet's 2nd litter... her first litter she had 7, and out of the 7, two lived. I have both of the ones that lived... one may be going to a new home in the near future.  They are both girls, and both spotted like their parents. 
I'm really hoping for another brown one from this litter... I had a beautiful solid brown bunny from her first litter, but sadly it didn't make it! 
Hopefully I will get some pictures up of Violet soon!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Apr 22, 2015)

Wishing good luck!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks SkyWarrior!!


----------



## Hoppin' Mad (Apr 25, 2015)

If you got a solid brown kit the last litter, you should get at least one this litter  Good luck!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 25, 2015)

Thanks @Hoppin' Mad!  I'm excited to have more baby bunnies! 
Welcome to BYH!!!


----------



## Hoppin' Mad (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you! Have fun with the babies!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 25, 2015)

Grats on the upcoming kits... I've seriously considered meat rabbits, which I suspect is NOT what yours are  
I'm just starting to get to the point of wanting too many animals... and there's just me  Am I becoming a hoarder?


----------



## Hoppin' Mad (Apr 25, 2015)

lol I feel the same way! Animals are just so fun to care for, and they make me a happy camper


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 26, 2015)

Latestarter said:


> Grats on the upcoming kits... I've seriously considered meat rabbits, which I suspect is NOT what yours are
> I'm just starting to get to the point of wanting too many animals... and there's just me  Am I becoming a hoarder?


I'm raising mine for meat and to sell, actually!  And I hear it tastes good! 
Lol! I'm usually welcoming to more and more animals, but at some point I know I have to call it enough! (sigh)


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 2, 2015)

Hoppin' Mad said:


> lol I feel the same way! Animals are just so fun to care for, and they make me a happy camper


 They are wonderful!! I love animals too!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 2, 2015)

Hopefully about 19 days before Violet has her kits! Anyone want to guess on how many she'll have?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 23, 2015)

They're here!!!! Violet had a litter of 10 bunnies yesterday evening! Two of them are jet black! Most of the rest are white, or predominately white! We'll see if they change colors or not!


----------



## animalmom (May 24, 2015)

Way to go Violet!  That girl is an over-achiever!  Got to love her!  Keep us posted with pictues, please and thank you.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 26, 2015)

Thanks Animalmom! I'll try to get some pictures soon! So far they're all making it!! Thankful for that!


----------



## OneFineAcre (May 27, 2015)

Congrats on the new bunnies


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (May 27, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> Congrats on the new bunnies


 Thanks OneFineAcre!! Vi and babies are all doing good...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 8, 2015)

Pictures as promised!! Sorry I took so long to get these up! They're almost two and a half weeks old already! And all are still living! Yay!!  <3 my little bunnies!


----------



## SA Farm (Jun 8, 2015)

Love the 2-4 week old stage


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 8, 2015)

Love this stage too SA Farm!! So cute and fuzzy!


----------



## Latestarter (Jun 8, 2015)

Such sweet looking little rodents!   I guess it was ordained that they be all cute and cuddly to try to prevent us from trying to eat them   They sure look delis.... ummmm I mean CUTE!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 9, 2015)

Lol Latestarter!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 4, 2016)

Sunday, Feb 28th, Cupcake had a litter of 10 kits! And yesterday, March 3rd, Afina had a litter of 9 kits! Very excited! I've been blessed with 19 baby bunnies! Looking forward to seeing what colors they'll be!

Pic of Cupcake's litter:


----------



## Shorty (Mar 5, 2016)

Aww look at that pile of babies!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 7, 2016)

Bunny pics!! These are three of Afina's litter.


----------



## Devonviolet (Dec 28, 2016)

Awwww!  I want bunnies!  Do you have any pics of these kits now that they have grown up?


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Dec 28, 2016)

I have a couple of them that I kept, I'll have to get u some pics!!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 1, 2017)

These are the three that I kept. 
This one is Honey; she is Benny and Afina's daughter. 



This is Honey's sister Annelise. She is one of my favorite bunnies.




This is Jellybean  He is Benny and Cupcake's son.


----------



## Devonviolet (Jan 2, 2017)

Awww, sweet!  Makes me want rabbits even more. It will be a while though. We have too many projects to do before we can take on any more animals.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jan 2, 2017)




----------

